

Show HN: Memorific, SRS for Software Developers - zhubert

Howdy Hacker News,<p>Over a year ago I was inspired after reading Derek Sivers post on using Spaced Repetition to improve programming skills so I set out to do likewise.<p>I couldn&#x27;t find anything that enabled my criteria, so I built it, http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.Memorific.com is:<p>1) the usual flashcard stuff with all sorts of question types<p>2) mobile web experience so I could use it anywhere but offline<p>3) an ability to easily collaborate on decks, not the usual import&#x2F;export, but &quot;build together&quot;<p>4) code highlighting, github-flavored markdown, etc<p>It&#x27;s been in beta for many months and we&#x27;ve got the core of our MVP locked in.  Hopefully y&#x27;all will find it useful too.<p>Cheers,<p>Zack
======
drivers99
"mobile web experience so I could use it anywhere but offline"

Anki has mobile and web versions as well as the desktop client.

It sounds like the ability to collaborate on decks would be a huge plus. Anki
has shared decks but it is uploaded by one person with no way to feed changes
back to the original maintainer.

Another example is the site kanji.koohii.com was made just so users could
share hints on remembering kanji, with an SRS built into the site. It allows
people to look at different options and the user can use someone else's hint
or they can create their own (but they can't create their own deck). So even
though the collaboration is limited there, it's really useful.

Code highlighting - looks like there are anki plugins for that.

